# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja - tammikuu 2009

## Hape

HKL#161 oli tänään puoli yhdentoista aikaan Rautatientorilla menossa kohti Mannerheimintietä ilmeisesti koulutusajossa.

----------


## ess

> HKL#161 oli tänään puoli yhdentoista aikaan Rautatientorilla menossa kohti Mannerheimintietä ilmeisesti koulutusajossa.


Koeajo-kilvet siinä ainakin oli Koskelan hallissa pari tuntia myöhemmin.

----------


## karihoo

Pitääköhän tämä Hesarin lukijan kommentti paikkaansa? Että matkustajia pidetään vaihdevian takia Pitkälläsillan ja Hakaniemen välisellä osuudella vaunussa puolikin tuntia?

----------


## vompatti

Kyllä se taitaa paikkansa pitää. Istuin raitiovaunussa numero 6, joka lähti Hakaniemestä kohti Unioninkatua noin kello 19.00. Ensimmäiset raitiovaunut sillalta Hakaniemen pysäkille tulivat, kun vaunumme oli pysäkin liikennevaloissa. Laskin, että vastaani tuli 19 raitiovaunua (3 x 1A, 4 x 3B, 4 x 6, 4 x 7B ja 4 x 9) Hakaniemen ja Liisankadun risteyksen välissä.  Raitiovaunujen vuorovälien perusteella voidaan laskea, että huono-onnisimmat joutuivat odottamaan noin 30 minuuttia.

----------


## Compact

> Kyllä se taitaa paikkansa pitää. Istuin raitiovaunussa numero 6, joka lähti Hakaniemestä kohti Unioninkatua noin kello 19.00. Ensimmäiset raitiovaunut sillalta Hakaniemen pysäkille tulivat, kun vaunumme oli pysäkin liikennevaloissa. Laskin, että vastaani tuli 19 raitiovaunua (3 x 1A, 4 x 3B, 4 x 6, 4 x 7B ja 4 x 9) Hakaniemen ja Liisankadun risteyksen välissä.  Raitiovaunujen vuorovälien perusteella voidaan laskea, että huono-onnisimmat joutuivat odottamaan noin 30 minuuttia.


Kun otetaan tuo raitiovaunu n:ro 1A tarkasteluun, niin http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/1111428.html taulukosta saadaan HT:n 1A:n lähdöt 18.32 , 18.40, 18.48. Nämä siis olivat vielä klo 19.00 tulossa vastaan havainnoitsijaa Pitkälläsillalla matkalla böndelle.

----------


## ess

Aika paha siinä pitkällä sillalla on ketään päästää uloskaan.

Ja nuo letkan 1A:t todennäköisesti ajoivat suoraan Koskelaan kun vaihde saatiin toimimaan.

----------


## MrArakawa

Noheva kuljettaja laittaa yllensä heijastinliivin (löytyy jokaisesta vaunusta), pysäyttää ajokaistan liikenteen ja päästää matkustajat ulos etuovesta. Näin olen erään kuljettajan nähnyt toimivan, vieläpä juuri Pitkänsillan tuntumassa. Myönnettäköön että tilanne ei ole helppo. Ratikan ja jalkakäytävän välissä on pahimmillaan kaksi vilkasliikenteistä autokaistaa, poikkeustilanteen aiheuttamasta ruuhkasta hermostuneita autoilijoita ja tällä kertaa oli myös pimeää ja sateista. Kuljettaja varmasti miettii myös oikeusturvaansa, sillä jos pysäkkien ulkopuolella availee ovia ja päästää matkustajia poistumaan, on heistä silloin vastuussa ja eikös tällaisessa tilanteessa joku onnistu jäämään auton alle.

----------


## karihoo

> Kuljettaja varmasti miettii myös oikeusturvaansa, sillä jos pysäkkien ulkopuolella availee ovia ja päästää matkustajia poistumaan, on heistä silloin vastuussa ja eikös tällaisessa tilanteessa joku onnistu jäämään auton alle.


Mietinkin lähinnä sitä puolta, että kuinka kuljettaja on saanut matkustajat pysymään aloillaan puolikin tuntia. Kiireisimmät = hätäisimmät saattaisivat repiä ovia väkisin auki hätäkahvasta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Noheva kuljettaja laittaa yllensä heijastinliivin (löytyy jokaisesta vaunusta), pysäyttää ajokaistan liikenteen ja päästää matkustajat ulos etuovesta. Näin olen erään kuljettajan nähnyt toimivan, vieläpä juuri Pitkänsillan tuntumassa. Myönnettäköön että tilanne ei ole helppo. Ratikan ja jalkakäytävän välissä on pahimmillaan kaksi vilkasliikenteistä autokaistaa, poikkeustilanteen aiheuttamasta ruuhkasta hermostuneita autoilijoita ja tällä kertaa oli myös pimeää ja sateista. Kuljettaja varmasti miettii myös oikeusturvaansa, sillä jos pysäkkien ulkopuolella availee ovia ja päästää matkustajia poistumaan, on heistä silloin vastuussa ja eikös tällaisessa tilanteessa joku onnistu jäämään auton alle.


Muistuupa mieleen syksy 2004, kun Mannerheimintien silloisen Esson kohdalla sattui henkilköauton ja raitiovaunun kolari ja taisin olla kolmantena vaununa jonossa... Silloin vielä vaunuissa ei edes ollut heijastinliivejä, mutta vilkku oikealle ja valvomaan että matkustajat pääsevät turvallisesti poistumaan etuovesta. Oleellista tässä on vain yhden oven käyttö ja matkustajalauman (ja autojen) aktiivinen "paimentaminen", ja matkustajille tilanteen selittäminen. Kyllä se siitä  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

162 oli tänään 1A:lla. Tekisi mieli narista siitä, että piiitkä vaunu on tuollaisella linjalla, mutta pakko myöntää, että iltaruuhkassa vaunussa oli kyllä aika hyvin pokaa kyydissä!

----------


## karihoo

> Oleellista tässä on vain yhden oven käyttö ja matkustajalauman (ja autojen) aktiivinen "paimentaminen", ja matkustajille tilanteen selittäminen. Kyllä se siitä


Tulee ihan mieleen taannoinen Osuuspankin mainos, jonka sloganissa sanottiin "Kokemus tuo varmuutta"  :Very Happy:

----------


## ess

> 162 oli tänään 1A:lla. Tekisi mieli narista siitä, että piiitkä vaunu on tuollaisella linjalla, mutta pakko myöntää, että iltaruuhkassa vaunussa oli kyllä aika hyvin pokaa kyydissä!


Ettei vaan olisi ollut niin pahasti myöhässä että seuraava vuoro tuli perässä tyhjänä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ettei vaan olisi ollut niin pahasti myöhässä että seuraava vuoro tuli perässä tyhjänä.


Toisen käden tietona kerrottakoon, että vaunulla jäi Käpylään jopa taukoaikaakin, joten olisiko kaikki Krunikan konttorirotat lähteneet samaan aikaan liikkeelle? Osaavissa käsissä DüWagilla saa kyllä ajettua sellaista rallia, johon ei muut vaunut, paitsi laihialainen, pysty.

----------


## hylje

Millä lihaksilla? Onko vertailukohtia?

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

Minä toimin aina niin, että avaan vain etuoven etupuoliskon ja senkin vain silloin, kun autoja ei tule. Varmuuden vuoksi menen itse ulos ohjaamaan matkustajia turvallisesti suoraan jalkakäytävälle. Kun autoja alkaa tulla, mene sisälle ja suljen oven. Operaatio alkaa alusta taas, kun autoja ei tule. Kuulutan matkustajille tilanteesta heti, kun itse saan siitä tiedon ja kerron samalla myös esim. bussiyhteyksistä.

----------


## karihoo

> Varmuuden vuoksi menen itse ulos ohjaamaan matkustajia turvallisesti suoraan jalkakäytävälle. Kun autoja alkaa tulla, mene sisälle ja suljen oven.


Luulisi, että Siltasaarenkadulla sillan ja torin välilläkin olisi voinut menetellä näin. Olisi mukava kuulla, että millainen liikennetilanne edellytti matkustajien vaunussa pitämistä kokonaiset puoli tuntia.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Osaavissa käsissä DüWagilla saa kyllä ajettua sellaista rallia, johon ei muut vaunut, paitsi laihialainen, pysty.


Juurikin näin, olen täysin samaa mieltä.

----------


## risukasa

> Juurikin näin, olen täysin samaa mieltä.


Jatketaan nyt vielä sen verran ohi aiheen, että 162 täydessä lastissa vaatii kyllä tarkkuutta ja pitkää pinnaa kiihdyttäessä. Mutta sekin pysähtyy nopeammin kuin nivelvaunut.

----------


## rvk1249

> Jatketaan nyt vielä sen verran ohi aiheen, että 162 täydessä lastissa vaatii kyllä tarkkuutta ja pitkää pinnaa kiihdyttäessä. Mutta sekin pysähtyy nopeammin kuin nivelvaunut.


Verrattuna nivelvaunuun vai välipalanivelvaunuun? Onko sinulla antaa pysähtymismatkoja vaikka 40km/h nopeudesta näille vaunuille vertailuksi?

----------


## MrArakawa

Kasilinjan liva-dataan on viimein saatu lisättyä ysilinjan myötä tullut uusi II-suunnan pysäkki "Helsinginkatu". Eli nyt myös vaunun sisänäytöissä lukee uuden pysäkin nimi. Kumma kyllä samassa yhteydessä ei ole vaivauduttu korjaamaan I-suunnan vastinpysäkin nimeä oikeaksi, vaan se ilmoitetaan yhä näytöissä "Kustaankaduksi".

----------


## risukasa

> Verrattuna nivelvaunuun vai välipalanivelvaunuun? Onko sinulla antaa pysähtymismatkoja vaikka 40km/h nopeudesta näille vaunuille vertailuksi?


Verrattuna molempiin. Väite perustuu henkilökohtaiseen kokemukseen liukkaalla kiskolla, numeroita en pysty antamaan.

----------


## ess

> Kasilinjan liva-dataan on viimein saatu lisättyä ysilinjan myötä tullut uusi II-suunnan pysäkki "Helsinginkatu". Eli nyt myös vaunun sisänäytöissä lukee uuden pysäkin nimi. Kumma kyllä samassa yhteydessä ei ole vaivauduttu korjaamaan I-suunnan vastinpysäkin nimeä oikeaksi, vaan se ilmoitetaan yhä näytöissä "Kustaankaduksi".


Ehkä sen takia että 1-suunnassa Flemarilla ysin pysäkki on nimeltään Helsinginkatu.

----------


## risukasa

Hämeentiellä Hakaniemessä tunti sitten pyyhki kaupungin suuntaan vaunu 228 nelosen kilvillä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ehkä sen takia että 1-suunnassa Flemarilla ysin pysäkki on nimeltään Helsinginkatu.


Helsinginkatu-nimisiä ratikkapysäkkejä on kolme. Kustaankatu-pysäkkiparin I-suunnan nimi muutettiin jo elokuussa Kustaankadusta Helsinginkaduksi. Pysäkkikilpi on siis vaihdettu, mutta vaunujen sisänäytöissä on edelleen vanha nimi.

----------


## aki

16.1

4 / nrI 67, ei kovin usein enää ykkös-sarjalaisia nelosella näe.

----------


## ess

> 16.1
> 
> 4 / nrI 67, ei kovin usein enää ykkös-sarjalaisia nelosella näe.


Ei niin kun kilpinauhassa ei ole tunnusta 4T. Manneista sen sijaan löytyisi.

----------


## Jusa

> Ei niin kun kilpinauhassa ei ole tunnusta 4T. Manneista sen sijaan löytyisi.


eikös ne "mannet ja osamatalat" ole Koskelan omaisuutta !  ;-)

----------


## ess

> eikös ne "mannet ja osamatalat" ole Koskelan omaisuutta !  ;-)


Ei. Ei ole olemassa mitään "Töölön vaunuja" tai "Koskelan vaunuja".

----------


## rvk1249

> Ei. Ei ole olemassa mitään "Töölön vaunuja" tai "Koskelan vaunuja".


Vaunusijoittelusta yleisesti:

- kaikille linjoille on sijoitettu matalalattiavaunuja
- linjalla 1 ja 1A käytetään yleensä NRI -vaunuja ja ruuhkassa 1A:lla myös GT-vaunuja
- linjalla 3B ja 3T käytetään yleensä NRI-vaunuja
- linjalla 4 ja 4T käytetään melkein poikkeuksetta NRII-vaunuja
- linjalla 6 ja 8 käytetään melkein poikkeuksetta NRII-vaunuja ja ruuhkavuoroissa satunnaisesti NRI/GT-vaunuja
- linjalla 7A ja 7B käytetään yleensä NRI/GT-vaunuja
- linjalla 9 käytetään yleensä NRI-vaunuja
- linjalla 10 käytetään yleensä NRII-vaunuja ja satunnaisesti myös NRI-vaunuja

Syyt:

- kaikille linjoille matalalattiakalustoa esteettömyyden takia
- linjoille 4/4T ja 6/8 NRII-vaunuja siksi koska näillä linjoilla kilvet vaihtuvat useasti, jolloin rullakilvet kuluisivat turhaan ja menisivät mahdollisesti rikki, sekä siitä syystä, että rullakilvissä ei ole kilpeä 4T
- linjalle 10 NRII-vaunuja, koska ajetaan samasta hallista kuin 4/4T, jolloin on helpompaa sijoittaa vaunut halliin, kun ei tarvitse erotella linjan 4/4T ja 10 vaunuja toisistaan
- NRII-vaunuja 42 kpl (linja 4/4T ja 6/8 = 36 kpl (jää 6 kpl)), toki näillä linjoilla on myös matalalattiavaunuja, joten NRII-vaunuja jää yli enemmänkin, jolloin linja 10 voidaan myös ajaa niillä, sekä muita satunnaisia vuoroja.

----------


## ess

Ja sitten kun kolmosesta tulee lennossa tunnustaan vaihtava linja niin kakkossarjalaiset eivät voi mitenkään riittää. Olettaisin ainakin että kympillä tullaan näkemään lähestulkoon pelkkiä ykkössarjalaisia tuolloin.

----------


## Jusa

Onko NR1 sarjalaisilla vielä kaikissa nauhakilvet, vai onko jo uudistusta tapahtunut.

----------


## ess

> Onko NR1 sarjalaisilla vielä kaikissa nauhakilvet, vai onko jo uudistusta tapahtunut.


Kaikissa. Myös remontoiduissa. Sitä en sitten teidä millaiset välipalallisiin tulee.

Olenkohan nyt havaitsevinani kalustopulaa kun sunnuntailiikenteessäkin on kaksi ykkössarjalaista linjoilla 6 ja 8.

----------


## rvk1249

> Kaikissa. Myös remontoiduissa. Sitä en sitten teidä millaiset välipalallisiin tulee.


NRI-sarjaan ei näillä näkymin ole tulossa välipalaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olenkohan nyt havaitsevinani kalustopulaa kun sunnuntailiikenteessäkin on kaksi ykkössarjalaista linjoilla 6 ja 8.


Ysillä ainakin oli tänään kakkossarjalaisiakin. Että kai nuo menevät suloisesti sekaisin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ysillä ainakin oli tänään kakkossarjalaisiakin. Että kai nuo menevät suloisesti sekaisin.


Ettei vain olisi 6/8:lta pari Vauriotramia sipannut kesken päivän, ja jouduttu vaihtamaan pois. Koskelasta ei ehkäpä sitten ollut muuta laittaa tilalle kuin NrI.

----------


## ess

> Ettei vain olisi 6/8:lta pari Vauriotramia sipannut kesken päivän, ja jouduttu vaihtamaan pois. Koskelasta ei ehkäpä sitten ollut muuta laittaa tilalle kuin NrI.


Tuo on tietysti ihan mahdollista ja kuulostaa ihan järkevältäkin. Sipannut vaunu on tietysti voinut olla myös NrII.

----------


## rvk1249

19.1.2008 linjalla 7B aamuruuhkassa Haaga-Helia-manne (HKL 154).

----------


## GT8N

19.1.2009 iltaruuhkassa

HKL 151 /h7A
HKL 152 /h7B

----------


## ess

> 19.1.2008 linjalla 7B aamuruuhkassa Haaga-Helia-manne (HKL 154).


Taisi olla myös iltaruuhkassa tahi sitten vaihdettu jonkun sipanneen tilalle. Ihan onnistuneet mainosteippaukset tuossa. Kerrankin jotain muuta kuin sinistä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ja sitten kun kolmosesta tulee lennossa tunnustaan vaihtava linja niin kakkossarjalaiset eivät voi mitenkään riittää. Olettaisin ainakin että kympillä tullaan näkemään lähestulkoon pelkkiä ykkössarjalaisia tuolloin.


Voi olla, tulee sitten enemmän hommia Töölön hallimiehille, kun vaunuja pitää järjestellä entistä tarkempaan järjestykseen. Eipä taida olla montaa nelosen vuoroa, joka ei päivän aikana poikkea terminaalissa. Ruuhkavuoro 140 on muistaakseni ainakin tällainen ja siinä olikin viime viikolla yhtenä aamuna vaunu 33. 

Tulevalla kolmosella nauhakilpi ei toisaalta ehkä niin paljon kulu, kun tunnukset 3B ja 3T ovat rullassa peräkkäin. Vaihto ei ole kuin yhden ruudun, tosin kaksi kertaa tunnissa. Kuutoskasilla vaihto on kolme ruutua, kerran tunnissa. Enpä sitten tiedä, kumpi kuluttaa rullaa enemmän. Nauhakilpiin liittyy tiettyä epävarmuutta, sillä toisinaan koko koneisto on jostakin kilvestä jumissa, joten ainoa tapa kilvittää on ajaa tunnus käsin. Joten ehkäpä jatkossa vastaan tulee vaunuja, joiden etuosassa on tunnus 3B ja takaosassa 3T.  

Osaisiko joku kertoa, kuinka paljon maksaa yhden tällaisen loppuunkuluneen kilpirullan uusiminen, kun operaatiota yritetään viimeiseen asti välttää? Nyt kun ykkössarjan vaunujakin on peruskorjauksessa, niin eikö samassa yhteydessä niihin voisi lisätä uudet rullat, joissa on myös tunnus 4T.

----------


## ess

Eikö terminaalikeikkoja varten ykkössarjan vaunuihin voisi asentaa vaikka magneetilla kiinnitettävät lisäkilvet? Tai sitten vaikka ihan A4-kilvitys.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Eikö terminaalikeikkoja varten ykkössarjan vaunuihin voisi asentaa vaikka magneetilla kiinnitettävät lisäkilvet? Tai sitten vaikka ihan A4-kilvitys.


Aikamoinen askarteluhetki kuljettajalle alkaa päättärillä kiinnitellä magneetteja jokaiseen kilpeen. Köyhän miehen ratkaisu olisi iskeä tariffikilven tilalle peltikilpi 4T Terminaali. Sillä tavallahan sitä hallikilvetkin ennen laitettiin. Kuulema joskus 4T:n alkuaikoina ajettiin joitakin lähtöjä NrI-vaunuilla 4X-kilvin. Mitäköhän liva-automatiikka kilvittäisi NrI-vaunulle, jos sellainen olisi 4T:llä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt kun ykkössarjan vaunujakin on peruskorjauksessa, niin eikö samassa yhteydessä niihin voisi lisätä uudet rullat, joissa on myös tunnus 4T.


Käsitykseni mukaan peruskorjattaviin NrI:iin on tarkoitus asentaa sähköiset (nauhattomat) kilvet, jolloin linjavalikoiman puolesta ei tule olemaan rajoituksia. Ensimmäisenä tuollaiset kilvet saavan NrI:n järjestysnumeroa en lähde arvaamaan.

----------


## ess

> Aikamoinen askarteluhetki kuljettajalle alkaa päättärillä kiinnitellä magneetteja jokaiseen kilpeen. Köyhän miehen ratkaisu olisi iskeä tariffikilven tilalle peltikilpi 4T Terminaali. Sillä tavallahan sitä hallikilvetkin ennen laitettiin. Kuulema joskus 4T:n alkuaikoina ajettiin joitakin lähtöjä NrI-vaunuilla 4X-kilvin. Mitäköhän liva-automatiikka kilvittäisi NrI-vaunulle, jos sellainen olisi 4T:llä?


Juu tariffikyltin tilalle kyltti jossa lukisi "Katajanokan terminaaliin" olisi myös käypä vaihtoehto. Liva-automatiikka ei kilvitä mitään jos nauhakilvelliseen pistää 4T:n vuoronumeron.

----------


## rvk1249

> Juu tariffikyltin tilalle ...


Monessakohan NRI-vaunussa on tariffikyltille paikka? Magneettiset läpyskät ei oikeen pysy.

----------


## ess

> Monessakohan NRI-vaunussa on tariffikyltille paikka? Magneettiset läpyskät ei oikeen pysy.


Pysyy ne ainakin siinä etukilven vieressä. Siinä olen nähnyt koulutusajokylttiäkin pidettävän usein.

----------


## ess

> Onko NR1 sarjalaisilla vielä kaikissa nauhakilvet, vai onko jo uudistusta tapahtunut.


Tänään pääsin koestamaan ilmeisesti juuri Saksasta tullutta #44:ää. Nauhakilvethän siinä oli entiseen malliin. Oli kyllä sisusta komean näköinen kun penkinpääliset olivat tummia ja uusia. Kumimatotkin tuoksuivat aika voimakkaasti.

----------


## Jusa

Voisi kuvitella, että "led-näyttö" on huomattavasti halvempi kuin nauhanäytöt pyörittäjineen.
Melko kummallista, että noinkin suuren korjauksen aikana niitä ei vaihdeta.
Kuitenkin ne on aika kuluvia ja joka tapauksessa niiden ikä on lyhyt.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Voisi kuvitella, että "led-näyttö" on huomattavasti halvempi kuin nauhanäytöt pyörittäjineen.
> Melko kummallista, että noinkin suuren korjauksen aikana niitä ei vaihdeta.


Juuri tämänhetkinen tilanne ei mitä ilmeisimmin ole lopullinen. Mikäli olen asian oikein ymmärtänyt, 20 NrI:een on päätetty hankkia sähköiset linjakilvet. On mahdollista, että seuraavana (44:n jälkeen) liikenteeseen saatava täyskorjattu vaunu saa sellaiset kilvet remontin yhteydessä.

Osa kakkossarjalaisistakin tuli nk. isosta TK:sta liikenteeseen nauhakilpisinä. Niihin toki vaihdettiin sähköiset kilpilaitteet melko pian.

----------


## ess

Toivottavasti uudet ledikilvet ovat samanlaisia kuin uusimmissa busseissa niin näkyisivätkin johonkin.

----------


## rvk1249

> Toivottavasti uudet ledikilvet ovat samanlaisia kuin uusimmissa busseissa niin näkyisivätkin johonkin.


En usko ledikilpiin, lcd on todennäköisempi.

----------


## SD202

"Radio Nova" -Manne eli HKL 151 ajeli eilen linjaa 7B vielä klo 22.00 jälkeen. Onkos noita Saksan -tuliaisia käytetty myöhäisillan vuoroissa useastikin?

----------


## rvk1249

> "Radio Nova" -Manne eli HKL 151 ajeli eilen linjaa 7B vielä klo 22.00 jälkeen. Onkos noita Saksan -tuliaisia käytetty myöhäisillan vuoroissa useastikin?


Onhan niitä, osa seiskan iltaruuhkista ajaa halliin vasta 23 maissa.

----------


## Albert

> Onhan niitä, osa seiskan iltaruuhkista ajaa halliin vasta 23 maissa.


Enemmänkin olisi hauska kuulla Manne -vaunujen tämänhetkisestä käytöstä.
Ja 161 oli eilen koulutusajossa. Tarkoittaako, että se on jo teknisesti valmis?

----------


## ess

> Enemmänkin olisi hauska kuulla Manne -vaunujen tämänhetkisestä käytöstä.
> Ja 161 oli eilen koulutusajossa. Tarkoittaako, että se on jo teknisesti valmis?


Tyyppikatsastus puuttuu.

----------


## rvk1249

> Enemmänkin olisi hauska kuulla Manne -vaunujen tämänhetkisestä käytöstä.


Manneja on ollut viikolla 4 muutamana päivänä kokopäivävuoroissakin 7A:lla ja 7B:llä. Parhaimpina päivinä ovat kaikki 5 (151-154 ja 162) olleet yhtäaikaa liikenteessä.




> Ja 161 oli eilen koulutusajossa. Tarkoittaako, että se on jo teknisesti valmis?


Valmis, mutta ei katsastettu, kuten ess kertoi. Servon toiminta ei ole aivan lopullinen, vaan 90 prosenttisesti vastaava.

----------


## ess

> Servon toiminta ei ole aivan lopullinen, vaan 90 prosenttisesti vastaava.


Mitenkäs tuo tulee muuttumaan? Kahvimyllyn tynkään asennetaan Mikki Hiiri -figuuri pyörimään?

----------


## rvk1249

> Mitenkäs tuo tulee muuttumaan? Kahvimyllyn tynkään asennetaan Mikki Hiiri -figuuri pyörimään?


 :Wink:  Näet sitten lopullisen version, kun pääset sillä ajamaan. Tai, jos ehdit ajaa 161:llä, niin tiedät eron.

----------


## HKL 85

> Näet sitten lopullisen version, kun pääset sillä ajamaan. Tai, jos ehdit ajaa 161:llä, niin tiedät eron.


Niin, sillähän tänään pääsee ajamaan, jos on SRS:n jäsen :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

> Niin, sillähän tänään pääsee ajamaan, jos on SRS:n jäsen


Oho, aikamoinen jäsenetu. Onko aiemmillakin ajeluilla annettu osallistujille mahdollisuus ajaa?

Havainto tältä aamulta: Kuuden aikoihin suistui matalalattia Hesarilla Kurvin liepeillä ja esti kasin ajamisen molempiin suuntiin. Seurauksena kaseille poikkeusreitti Paavalinkirkko-Sturenkatu-Urheilutalo.

----------


## rvk1249

> Oho, aikamoinen jäsenetu. Onko aiemmillakin ajeluilla annettu osallistujille mahdollisuus ajaa?


 Ei sitä kukaan muu ajanut kuin minä ja 2 muuta raitiovaununkuljettajaa kokeili hallipihalla.

----------


## HKL 85

> Ei sitä kukaan muu ajanut kuin minä ja 2 muuta raitiovaununkuljettajaa kokeili hallipihalla.


tarkoitin siis, että sillä pääsee matkustamaan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kuukanko

27.1.2009

HKL 162 7A:lla keskipäiväliikenteessä, menee parhaillaan Mannerheimintiellä.

----------


## Kolli

Tällaisia kuvia löysin kasivitosesta netistä.

http://vaunut.org/kuva/54116
http://vaunut.org/kuva/54116

----------


## Albert

> (161) Valmis, mutta ei katsastettu, kuten ess kertoi. Servon toiminta ei ole aivan lopullinen, vaan 90 prosenttisesti vastaava.


Mielenkiintoista. Toimiiko vaunu 90 prosenttisesti (jarrut ym ym)  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

28.1.
aamuruuhkassa 6/8 -vuorossa 152

----------


## kuukanko

28.1.2009

HKL 85 linjalla 6

----------


## HKL 85

28.1

Aamuruuhkassa linjalla 7B vaunu 153

----------


## risukasa

28.1.2009

6/8 -aamuruuhkassa tällä kertaa 154.

----------


## Safka

> Onko muuten 80 linjalla vai rytäkän jälkeisessä huollossa.


HKL 80 oli muutama päivä sitten 7A:n iltaruuhkassa. Olisko ollut maanantai 26.1. Vannomatta paras.

----------


## MrArakawa

Vaunu 80 oli tänään aamupäivällä Töölön hallissa pyörienhiontaraiteella. Vaunu 85 kulki samoihin aikoihin linjalla 8. Katolla liehuivat HKL-liput, vaikka yleensä lippuja ei raitiovaunuissa käytetä talvisin.

----------

